# Laptop for architecture



## smashingdude (May 31, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Ans- about 80k (+-5k)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Ans- Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
       Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Ans- Actually my friend needs it for college. He's pursuing architecture so he needs to run softwares like Autocad

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Ans- Anything above 15'' should be good to go

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Ans- Are quadros available in notebooks? coz i guess they are the best bet for architecture and stuff. Kindly enlighten me.
P.S.- There will be no gaming on this lappy


----------



## aroraanant (May 31, 2012)

Sony CB45 for 51k is a very good laptop.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 31, 2012)

Aspire M3-581TG - Intel Core i7 processor, 2637QM Screen 15.6 ", NVIDIA GeForce GT640M 1GB, 6GB memory, 500GB HDD 20 GB SSD, Windows 7 Home Premium, the price of 71955/- INR (Around.) + taxes.

Quadro Gfx are available in workstation laptops. 

HP 8560w Elite Book 8560w Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook 

obviously way out of your budget. 

i would also suggest a HP Envy 15-3017Tx Laptop 2nd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/Win 7 HP/1GB Graphics with Beats Audio & Sennheiser headphone: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Asus N55SL-S1050V / 2nd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 750 GB / Windows 7 Home Premium: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

There was a similar query to this on TDF, ask your friend if he has any specific requirement like passmark / others to run softwares like autocad. Above suggested laptops are all good he can choose.

although the best bet would be acer aspire series laptop because it has a SSD and a gt 640m


----------



## smashingdude (May 31, 2012)

I've suggested him the hp Envy 15-3017tx.
Will it be good enough to serve the purpose? As in, is the gpu up to the mark?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 1, 2012)

The GPU on the Envy 15 is good enough for CAD / CAM applications


----------



## smashingdude (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks NoasArcAngel, then HP Envy it is!


----------

